# gull



## lesno1 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice capture!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 14, 2021)

Good capture for you both.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice shot, gulls can be interesting to watch, especially in bunches.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 14, 2021)

-

You caught the right moment!


----------



## PJM (Sep 15, 2021)

Great timing on that shot.


----------



## slat (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice shot and timing.


----------

